# Iowa test results from captive deer herd with cwd released 79.8 % test positive



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Thursday, October 02, 2014 

IOWA TEST RESULTS FROM CAPTIVE DEER HERD WITH CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE RELEASED 79.8 percent of the deer tested positive for the disease 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2014/10/iowa-test-results-from-captive-deer.html


kind regards, terry


----------

